# cold water bassin



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

ok , some may think that I must be on drugs or something but , has anyone ever caught a bass on a top water plug in Ohio in January ? Lets just say , I decided to take a walk around the inlaws pond today . I found a top water lure that I broke off on a fish this past summer . I decided what the heck , I have had the itch to wet a line for some time now . I did this with no intentions on ever getting a strike . To my supprise , I had 3 bass strike at it and hooked 2 but the hooks broke off . I then remembered that I had a small plano box in my truck that had a few spoons and blade baits in it . I tied on a 1/4 oz gold Vib'E and man did it do the trick ! I landed 5 bass and had a few others swirl at it . I had to retrieve it at a kind of rapid pace to keep it up off the weeds . Never imagined this could happen in January !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Phil: hey I had 52 degrees here today, the bass aren't sure what to do now! Nice catch.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go man i need to get out on some bass.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Phil
There you go using up all that good luck early LOL
Geowol


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok George ! Dont jinx me before I get started . Nickadams and I are going back Saturday to show these fish who their daddy is !


----------



## mjsbas (Jun 12, 2004)

I am jealous Phil. I have been thinking about fishing, but that is all. Did you get out at all for muzzel loader season?

Talk to you later.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

thats nice, what does everyone use when they fish in the winter for bass, i went to two different places today and was using a texas rigged tube bait which ive caught tons of fish on in the past with no luck, any suggestions on lures and colors?


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it depends on the water clarity/current. If fishing river currents I usually use a tube/jig-n-pig or weighted worm. I havent caught anything yet but this is what Ive read and decided to use, as for color that ties in with the clarity of the water. I was reading an old bassmaster from 94 that went over the colors you should use vs. the clarity of the water. In rivers that are brown which Ive been fishing recently Ive been using blue/black and olive/chartruse jigs and natural color worms. Hopefully Ive helped, if not sorry


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good job Phil, you never know what those bass are gonna do. I had to work during this warm up. The pond looks good. But its supposed to get cold again. They 'll probably still bite but id take a few jigs with ya.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive caught largemouth on topwaters as early as march when theres been a couple of warm day say 50 degrees or higher. that moves the bass shallow and they WILL hit a slow moving topwater. i like twitching a storm thunderstick or rapala floater on the surface with 10-15 second pauses between twitches. ive caught largemouth up to 22 inches long on them. by the way just curious what do you all think a 22 inch largemouth would have weighed ?? it was a average girthed fish not skinny not fat, im just looking for an estimated weight ??


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have to say that a average healthy LM in march , in Ohio would have to weigh around 5 pounds 4 ounces .


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I don't catch 22" LM bass everyday but have caught alot of Lake Erie Smallmouth pigs in the 19-22" range with eggs and they vary from 5-6 lbs at that size.I would guess a largemouth at an accurate 22" with no eggs would go 5 lbs if healthy.The biggest one I caught was in a big pond full of eggs measured 24" and I had guessed a good 7 lb'er.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

That fish would weigh around 3 lbs. Just kidding, I would guess a 22"er to be 5.5 to 6lbs in March. If Phil caught that bass he would of estimated it to be around 7lbs.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

heck if I remember correctly , I saw a bass similar in size come to the scales down in Ky that someone swore would go 7# ! lol


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

It never hurts to dream. But sometimes reality bites.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

ha ha good one! I remember him saying it weighed 7 too! :B :B :B :B


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Easy there Gabe! Don't ruin my moment! When that thing came up by the boat i think my heart stopped.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

marshall i thought you told me that was a 7#er you wouldn't fib to your dad would you?" just kidding" hay we know you know how to catch the big ones don't we. i tought you how to. ha ha ha :B :B :B


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

january was a warm month. so the fish could of been more active


----------

